# Does paint change color once dry?



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

I primted & painted the dozen or so repairs in made on my ceiling. 
However, the "new" paint seems like a different color.

I used the ORIGINAL can of leftover Eggshell paint, yet it seems whiter than the ceiling. 

Is this b/c it's not cured yet?

I can't imagine it faded THAT much, b/c it's the celing and the room always has the curtains closed, and it's eggshell white.

How long until it starts to look like the original existing eggshell paint?

Unless I used the wrong paint, but I am almost positive this is how it was done originally:
Light Grey on the walls
Semi gloss in kitchen/bath/trim.
Eggshell white on ceiling.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ceilings really should have been flat not egg shell.
Did you paint the whole ceiling or just try and cover the touch ups?
Would have been far better to just paint the whole thing.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you mix it up good? Did you add some Floetrol to condition the paint a bit since it's been sitting for a while? Also, your ceiling picks up dirt, etc from air movement inside your house from the furnace and air conditioning. Those things have likely changed the original color a bit. Probably gonna have to do the WHOLE ceiling to get it back to where it was. I know that's not the answer you wanted, but, it's the best answer for your circumstance.


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea, I mixed it with the stick for a few minutes, and eventually got most of the chunky bottom into the mix.
Did not use Floetrol.

I do not need a perfect match. 
But is it safe to say the color of the new paint is not the final color?
How long will it take to reach like 90% of the final color? 1 hour? 24 hours?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mathlete said:


> got most of the chunky bottom into the mix.


You may have left pigment at the bottom of the can if you did not stir it completely. And how old is not too old? Stored under what climate conditions and with how much left in the can? Did you strain it?

Eggshell finishes can take 30 days to cure. 

And ignore the comment about it being preferable to paint ceilings flat. You can paint them like anything else whatever sheen you want. Sometimes some "sparkle" in the sheen can really make a ceiling look nice. They don't have to be white either. 

That said, any time you increase the sheen of a finish you risk surface defects showing more.


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

I am pretty sure the kitchen was painted in eggshell. Does this sounds right?
But there were only 3 cans of paint originally. Grey, eggshell, and semi-gloss.
And I know the ceiling was cut a different color. 
Of the 3 choices, the only thing it can be is egghsell. 
I do not need a perfect match, but I do want to have the same basic paint.
However, right now, it looks like a totally different color!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Are you using the term "eggshell" as a color or a sheen:huh:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the quote, "I'm pretty sure.........." leaves this problem open to debate. It is entirely possible you grabbed the wrong can for ceiling touch-ups. Eggshell is generally considered a SHEEN, not a color as ChrisN has pointed out. If you picked up the can that said "EGGSHELL" it's likely the sheen and could be just about any color. Is there a formula tag on top of the can? Not saying there ISN'T a COLOR called eggshell...........but most paint companies don't have an eggshell COLOR so as not to confuse customers.


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

Benjamin Moore
Eggshell Aquavelvet
Super White 319 02

It's the next day, and the paint does not match.
The old original ceiling looks grey/white.
But, the touch ups looks like cream/beige

Either the ceiling faded big time, 
or the paint can got "stale" and turned beige,
or I did not mix the old paint can enough.

I will go buy a new can of "Super White 319 02"
and try touching up with a new (fully mixed can)
and see how it compared. 

Does this seem like the right plan?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

no. See the post you ask the duplicate question in.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Mathlete said:


> Benjamin Moore
> Eggshell Aquavelvet
> Super White 319 02
> 
> ...


 
eggshell= sheen
superwhite= color


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

Using 10 year old paint was the problem.
I bought a new can and it matched 99%. 
Also, paint chip sample no longer has eggshell sheen (or never was to begin with), 
so I used flat white for a better match of my 10 year old ceiling.

I should have done a better 2nd coat, though. But a huge improvement.
Funny, the camera catches the flaws better than the human eye.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

you need another coat for sure:yes:


----------

